# Scythe Mugen 2



## Widowmaker_1 (31. Januar 2009)

*Scythe Mugen 2 + Kleiner Usertest*

Hi,

Ich will mir vlt einen Mugen 2 bestellen.
Hab hier paar kleine Fragen.

-Passt der auf das Gigabyte P35DS4 (Rev 2.0)
(Mugen 1 Passt drauf)
hab im Internet leider noch nichts gefunden.

Wenn ich mir den bestelle will ich mir einen anderen Lüfter drauf machen.
möglichst einen mit PWM.

Den hier habe ich im Auge:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-P - 120mm PWM

Jetzt weis ich aber nicht, bekommt der Lüfter mit der klammer Befestigung halt (wegen den Gummi ecken).
Dann steht 1000-2000upm normal müsste man den aber auch mit geringerer drehzahl betreiben können oder?
Oder läuft der erst ab 1000upm los.

Wenn der erst bei 1000upm loslaufen sollte muss ich wohl den S2 nehmen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. Januar 2009)

Also die Klammerhalterung beim Mugen 2 sieht ähnlich aus wie die vom Mugen 1 und der Multiframe Findet ohne Probleme Halt.
Zum Regelbereich der Lüfter lässt sich nur bis 1000 upm über PMW runterregeln, wie weit der sich über die Spannung runtetregeln lässt wieß ich nicht, wobei der S2 eine gute Alternative und Wahl wäpe. Der Läuft bei ca 560 Upm an.


----------



## Bu11it (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab gestern auf meinen Q9550 E0 den Mugen 2 verbaut. Vorher war Boxed drauf. Untervolllast kam ich auf über 85° (dann hab ich ausgemacht) nun bin ich bei 42°. Hab den Orginal Lüfter verwendet. Ich finde nicht hörbar.


----------



## dot (1. Februar 2009)

Man sollte aber auch bedenken, dass der Mugen 2 besonders von schnell drehenden Lueftern lebt.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (1. Februar 2009)

ja das hast du recht,

aber was mich wundert, in der PCGH haben die einen einheitslüfter drauf gemacht und da war der selbst bei 7 Volt nicht viel schlechter wie der IFX14.
Also direkt auf dem 2. Platz.

EDIT:

So hab mir den eben mit nem Noiseblocker Multiframe bestellt,
werde mal schöne fotos und nen kleinen test machen wenn er da ist.


----------



## KriegerDesLichts (2. Februar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich kaum, daß der Noiseblocker besser sein wird als der mitgelieferte Slip Stream, welcher übrigens auch über eine PWM Steuerung verfügt, da die Slip Streams was den Luftdurchsatz angeht das non plus ultra sind. Wenn er vom Mainboard runtergeregelt läuft, ist er auch praktisch lautlos und außerhalb des Gehäuses nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Februar 2009)

KriegerDesLichts schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich kaum, daß der Noiseblocker besser sein wird als der mitgelieferte Slip Stream, welcher übrigens auch über eine PWM Steuerung verfügt, da die Slip Streams was den Luftdurchsatz angeht das non plus ultra sind. .



Also der Slip Stream, der beim Mugen 1 dabei ist kein non plus ultra in Punkto Lager und Luftrauschen, da sind die Multiframe Lüfter im Vorteil. Oder was nützt ein noch so niedrig drehender Lüfter, wenn das Lager unüberhörbar schleift.


----------



## KriegerDesLichts (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn das Lager an deinem Slip Stream schleift, hat das wohl mit der Serienstreuung zu tun. Zudem ist beim Mugen 2 ein völlig anderes, wie gesagt PWM fähiges, Modell beigelegt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Februar 2009)

KriegerDesLichts schrieb:


> Wenn das Lager an deinem Slip Stream schleift, hat das wohl mit der Serienstreuung zu tun.



XD *Totlach* Das Lagerschleifen hat mit der Qualität der Lager zu tun und nicht mir der Ansteuerung.
Und das Luftrauschen hat was mit der Drehzahl und der Form der Lüfterblätter zu tun, wobei ein NB Blacksilent XL2 bei 1500 upm nicht so nervig is wie der SlipStream mit 1200 upm.


----------



## KriegerDesLichts (2. Februar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> XD *Totlach* Das Lagerschleifen hat mit der Qualität der Lager zu tun und nicht mir der Ansteuerung.




Die Frage ist wer hier über wen lachen sollte. Ich schlage dir vor du informierst dich über die Bedeutung des Wortes Serienstreuung. Ich habe mit keinem Wort behauptet, daß Lagergeräusche von der Ansteuerung des Lüfters abhängen. 



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Und das Luftrauschen hat was mit der Drehzahl und der Form der Lüfterblätter zu tun, wobei ein NB Blacksilent XL2 bei 1500 upm nicht so nervig is wie der SlipStream mit 1200 upm.



Was daran liegen mag, daß der Slip Stream bei 1200 rpm immer noch 18% mehr Luft fördert als der NB bei 1500 rpm (116.4 m³/h zu 98 m³/h).


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Februar 2009)

KriegerDesLichts schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wer hier über wen lachen sollte. Ich schlage dir vor du informierst dich über die Bedeutung des Wortes Serienstreuung. Ich habe mit keinem Wort behauptet, daß Lagergeräusche von der Ansteuerung des Lüfters abhängen.



Das liest sich aber weiter oben so und noch was bei Lüftern geht man von analoger Steuerung aus (welche über die Spannung geregelt wird und dein tolles Wort kannst du selber nachschlagen auf Wikipedia und du wirst nichts finden) und bei digitaler Steuerung wird von Pulsweitenmodulation ausgegangen.



KriegerDesLichts schrieb:


> Was daran liegen mag, daß der Slip Stream bei 1200 rpm immer noch 18% mehr Luft fördert als der NB bei 1500 rpm (116.4 m³/h zu 98 m³/h).



Nur finde ich den Druck was der NB erzeugt is höher als der des SlipStream. Nur zur Info die hab ich beide hier.


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

Das hättest du auch in den vorherigen post schreiben können,also wieder doppelpost


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 (Kleiner Usertest)*

*Mugen 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Sooo gestern habe ich den Scythe Mugen 2 bekommen und hab ihn gleich eingebaut 

Deswegen schreib ich mal einen kleinen User test.

Vorweg möchte ich dazu sagen das ich nicht den Originalen Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm verwende habe.
Sondern einen Noiseblocker Multiframe S2




*Hier mal ein paar Details:*
(Quelle Scythe)​
Modellname:
Mugen 2 CPU Kühler

Modellnummer.:
SCMG-2000

Hersteller:
Scythe Co., Ltd. Japan

Kompatibilität:
Intel:
Sockel 478 alle Taktraten
Sockel T / LGA775 alle Taktraten
Sockel LGA1366 alle Taktraten

AMD:
Sockel 754 alle Taktraten
Sockel 939 alle Taktraten
Sockel AM2 alle Taktraten
Sockel AM2+ alle Taktraten
Sockel 940 alle Taktraten

Gesamtmaße:
130 x 100 x 158 mm

Lüftermaße:
120 x 120 x 25 mm

Geräuschpegel:
0 - 26,50 dBA

Luftdurchfluss:
0 - 74,25 CFM = 0 - 126 m³/h

Lüfterdrehzahl:
1.300 upm (±10%) - Reguliert per PWM

Gewicht:
870 g

Material der Bodenplatte:
Kupfer mit Nickellegierung



*Features:*
(Quelle Scythe)​
F.M.S.B. (Flip Mount Super Back-Plate)

Die neu entwickelte F.M.S.B. (Flip Mount Super Back-Plate) verbessert          sowohl die Kompatibilität und Befestigung des Kühlers mit dem Mainboard. Mit diesem Befestigungs-System wurde eine Lösung entwickelt, die komplett auf Push Pins verzichtet und stattdessen auf eine Backplate/Schrauben-Befestigung setzt. Selbstverständlich ist der Mugen 2 mit allen gängigen 
Sockeln inklusive Intel Sockel LGA1366 kompatibel.

Multi Fan Mount Structure

Wie auch beim Mugen 1 ist es möglich, den mitgelieferten Lüfter in vier verschiedenen Positionen anzubringen. Der Benutzer kann so den Luftfluss den Gegebenheiten seines Einsatzgebietes individuell anpassen. Des Weiteren lassen sich über dieses System maximal 4 Lüfter am Mugen 2 anbringen, die dafür benötigten Lüfterklemmen sind separat über den Fachhandel zu beziehen. 

M.A.P.S. (Multiple Airflow Pass-Through Structure)

Bei der neu entwickelten M.A.P.S. (Multiple Airflow Pass-Through Structure) handelt es sich um eine völlig neue Lamellen-Struktur, bei der der durch den Scythe Slip Stream PWM-Lüfter erzeugte Luftfluss perfekt ausgenutzt werden kann. 

Da der Einbau allein recht schwer ist hat mir mein bruder beim festschrauben geholfen. Zu 2. geht das viel einfacher wenn einer bei der Montage den kühler halten kann, weil dieser von unten festgeschraubt wird.

*



Der Lieferumfang:*​
-Mugen 2 Kühlkörper
-Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M
-Lüfterhalteklammern für einen Lüfter
-Montage material für die oben genannten Sockel
-Silmore Wärmeleitpaste
-Spezial Schraubenschlüssel für die Entfernung der Sockelhalterung (z.b.1366)
-Montageanleitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Hier mal noch ein paar weitere Pics:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (7. Februar 2009)

*Temperaturen:* 

_Intel Core 2Duo E6850_

Core Temperaturen, Raumtemperatur 21°C
Gesteuert Über Gigabyte P35 DS4 Rev 2.0

*Idle:*

Freezer 7Pro:      ------ 39°C @ 850upm
Scythe Mugen 2  -------35°C @ 600upm
_*
Load:

*_Freezer 7Pro:      ------ 61°C @ 2200upm
Scythe Mugen 2  ------ 50°C @ 960upm _

Screenshot mit dem Mugen:

_Idle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Load:_*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*_


----------



## No0dle (8. Februar 2009)

@Widowmaker_1: Kann man mit den mitgelieferten Lüfterhalteklammern auch 120x120x38mm Lüfter befestigen?
Ich will mir einen Mugen 2 holen und ihn mit einem SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-76-18 betreiben ...


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Das sind sehr gute Temps..dann könnte ich mir denken was ich mit einem E2200 so für Temps bekomme.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (8. Februar 2009)

mhh glaube nicht das dass geht, 
höchstens du musst die vlt bissl biegen.

Edit:

kuck mal hier, mit den klammern müsste das passen, wenn dein lüfter an der Seite offen ist.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...C_TYPEB-12cm-Luefterklemmen-Typ-B::11796.html


----------



## No0dle (8. Februar 2009)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> mhh glaube nicht das dass geht,
> höchstens du musst die vlt bissl biegen.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Danke, ich glaube ich werde ihn aber wie du auch mit einem Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2 betreiben, scheint so ziemlich das beste Verhältnis aus Leistung und Temperatur zu sein


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte mir in nächster einen neuen Kühler kaufen. 
Tendiere zwischen den Scythe MUGEN 2, EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner und den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken.
Hat jemand schon Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Kühlern festellen können?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, zwischen Mugen 2 und dem Groß Clockner waren es bei mir min.
5°C Unterschied bei 1000 U/min(NB XL-1) zu Gunsten des Mugen 2!


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ja, zwischen Mugen 2 und dem Groß Clockner waren es bei mir min.
> 5°C Unterschied bei 1000 U/min(NB XL-1) zu Gunsten des Mugen 2!



Wer hatte die besseren Temps?


----------



## KriegerDesLichts (9. Februar 2009)

Steht doch da: "... zu Gunsten des Mugen 2 ". Ergo hatte der Mugen 2 die besseren Temperaturen, was auch die einschlägigen Tests so bescheinigen.


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Okay...MUGEN 2 und kann jemand was zum EKL Brocken sagen?


----------



## Der Dudelsack (16. März 2009)

Der Brocken soll auch sehr gut sein aber einen direkten vergleich hab ich nicht.
Ich denke die liegen Kopf an Kopf


----------



## NCphalon (16. März 2009)

wie siehts eigentlich mitm verhältnis zum Xigmatek Achilles aus?


----------



## No0dle (18. März 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mitm verhältnis zum Xigmatek Achilles aus?



Auf Computerbase findest du einen Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern


----------



## mayo (13. Mai 2009)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, ich hab den Mugen 2 auf einen Q6600@3Ghz bei 1,28vcore.
Im IDLE haben die cores zwischen 28-32° und bei Last unter Prime zwischen 59-65°. WLP ist die originale drauf. 
Zum Lüfter... den find ich schon nervig. Bei 1350Upm ist das Luftrauschen deutlich zu hören! K.a. warum hier so oft von unhörbar geredet wird. Außerdem ist die Verarbeitung der Lamellen nciht so der bringer. Die sind nur gesteckt und ziemlich lose/wackelig. Der SlipStream ist auch nicht entkoppelt, Scythe liefert nichts dazu mit...

Aber für 39 euro denk ich ok. Jetzt suche ich einen anderen Lüter für den Mugen 2. Der definitiv leiser ist bei gleicher Leistung. Könnt ihr mir was emfehlen?
thx
mayo


----------



## el barto (13. Mai 2009)

Habe auch den Mugen alledings auf einem E6600 @3,6GHz bei 1,45V

Die kühlt er mit dem leider lauten Skythe Lüfter auf etwa 65°C ws ich für sehr ordentlich halte.

Der Mugen der ersten Generation war ein Stückchen schlechter.

mfg el barto


----------



## easyrider (17. Mai 2009)

Hab den Mugen 2 auf einem Q9550 E0 mit 4,1 GHz. Der kühlt im Idle auf 30° - 32° und unter Last 57° - 59°. WLP ist Artic Silver 5.
Habe den Original - Lüfter drauf der übers Maiboard geregelt wird.
Der ist zwar nicht gerade unhörbar, allerdings bringt er eine gute Leistung.
Für einen 39 Euro Kühler meiner Meinung nach klar zu empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## mayo (17. Mai 2009)

easyrider schrieb:


> Hab den Mugen 2 auf einem Q9550 E0 mit 4,1 GHz. Der kühlt im Idle auf 30° - 32° und unter Last 57° - 59°. WLP ist Artic Silver 5.
> Habe den Original - Lüfter drauf der übers Maiboard geregelt wird.
> Der ist zwar nicht gerade unhörbar, allerdings bringt er eine gute Leistung.
> Für einen 39 Euro Kühler meiner Meinung nach klar zu empfehlen.
> ...


die temps erscheinen mir etwas zu niedrig...bei 4,1ghz unter 60°. Nicht schlecht wenn sie richtig sind...


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Mai 2009)

Wenn man das im Tiefkühler oder im Kühlschrank macht dann bekommt man bestimmt solche Ergebnisse


----------



## easyrider (17. Mai 2009)

mayo schrieb:


> die temps erscheinen mir etwas zu niedrig...bei 4,1ghz unter 60°. Nicht schlecht wenn sie richtig sind...


Das ganze steckt in einem CM Storm Sniper Gehäuse.
Dadurch sind die Temps nochmal um 5° runtergegangen, im Vergleich zu dem was ich vorher hatte.
Hier ein paar Screenshots: 25 min Prime Small. Beim 8K Test ist Kern 1 einmal kurz auf 60°. Generell stimmt meine Aussage aber. Raum Temp ist 17°. Im Idle fallen komischerweise Kern 3 und 4 nicht unter 40° bzw 37°. Dadrüber stimmts wieder. Beim Large Test Temps um 55°. 

MfG


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (17. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub dir das mit den Temps,
ich kopier hier mal ein bild von Seite 2 rein, was ich unter last habe.

Ich hab zwar kein OC dafür aber eine 65NM CPU wo mit 1,35 Volt läuft.
Jetzt wo es bissl wärmer ist, habe ich unter last etwas mehr, ca 54 grad.

Das im idle bei dir, ist der Temp bug vom Q9950.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easyrider (18. Mai 2009)

Nett das mit wenigstens einer glaubt.
Erstmal ein Lob für den Usertest....

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2009)

Joh, schicker Test. 

Ich habe gerade eben mein Mainboard ausgebaut, um die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern, und bin gleich beim Montieren des Mugen 2 wieder ein wenig verrutscht, einfach weil es eine pure Qual ist, das Ding zu installieren..


----------



## Risc (23. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Tip:
Kühler auf den Kopf stellen, Mainboard umdrehen, beidseitig unterbauen so dass die Höhe des Kühlersockels erreicht wird.
Dann ist die Verschraubung relativ einfach und auch von einer Person zu schaffen 
Schrauben über Kreuz anziehen, so ist ein planes Aufliegen zu gewährleisten.
Wirklich toll fand ich das jetzt nicht, aber anders war es alleine unmöglich den Turm zu befestigen, ohne das irgendetwas verrutscht 
Optisch gibt es schönere, aber ans Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kommt keiner ran.
Wollte eigentlich auch zuerst den Megahlems oder FX-14 nehmen, aber die sind erstmal noch ein Stück größer und preislich jenseits von gut und böse, bei sehr minimalen Differenzen in den Delta-t Werten.

Daher Mugen 2


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich gebe hier auch mal meine Temps zugute, aber jene waren auch im Januar dieses Jahres:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2009)

Risc schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip:
> Kühler auf den Kopf stellen, Mainboard umdrehen, beidseitig unterbauen so dass die Höhe des Kühlersockels erreicht wird.
> Dann ist die Verschraubung relativ einfach und auch von einer Person zu schaffen



Ja, okay, ist auch möglich, aber eigentlich wollte ich einen PC zusammenbauen, und nicht mit Legos spielen.  (Welche ich in dem Fall wahrscheinlich nehmen würde - oder Bücher vielleicht.)

Naja, ich probiere es nächstes Mal aus, dankeschön.


----------

